# Electrical Panel Cover and Door



## CWL (Jul 7, 2020)

Ebay is going to be your best bet. I had to replace a door on a Bryant panel for a safety audit finding. Ebay was the quickest place I found what I needed. Spent way too much, but the safety folks were happy.


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

Try looking for an electrical salvage company. There used to be one in Long Beach Ca. but I can't remember the name of the company. I really don't think any brand other than Bryant will match up to your panel. Your last option would be to have a sheet metal guy make you one.


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

IBTL.

Tim


----------



## J F Go (Mar 1, 2014)

Hang a pix of your mother-in-law over it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Maybe try www.diychatroom.com and see what other homeowners have to say.

IBTL


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area.



If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.



Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to Register



We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

